# oxygen sensor, rear



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

I have a 1999 Altima gxe. The ses light came on then went off after 2 days. Took it to the dealer and put it on the diognostic. They said the rear o2 sensor was bad. They want to charge me over $180 to fix. My questions, Where exactly is it located? Can I, with some mechanical skills, replace it myself? And if not, what would be a reasonable price to pay to have it done? I would rather do it myself if I can get some expertise to guide me. Hoping someone can help! John.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can definitely do it yourself. follow the downpipe from the exhaust manifold and you will see it after the flex pipe. the flex pipe is the steel braided looking part of the downpipe. you can get the sensor from auto zone or checker auto and even borrow the special socket from them to replace the sensor. should take, with jacking up the vehicle and all that, about 20 minutes. pretty easy job.


----------

